
Oldest, Longest Ancient Egyptian Leather Manuscript Found - diodorus
http://news.discovery.com/history/archaeology/oldest-and-longest-ancient-egyptian-leather-manuscript-found-150914.htm
======
Aardwolf
FYI: The captions under the images (which have to be expanded first) are more
interesting with more technical details than the article itself.

------
morsch
They're looking into a rolled up manuscript that was dug up 260 years ago
after being burned in a volcano eruption almost 2100 years ago. That's pretty
cool.

